
Bookbookgoose: browse books, randomly - DanielRibeiro
http://www.bookbookgoose.com/
======
brudgers
I can say with confidence that I've never browsed into a bodice ripper.

I browse books systematically. Always have. I walk in the door and head to a
section. I might start in the middle, but then I work one way, or the other.

Even in an unfamiliar bookstore, I use signs for orientation. In the library,
when I browse an unfamiliar section of the stacks it is only due to choosing
an unfamiliar section of the stacks. I might be surprised that I found an
interesting cookbook on British cuisine, but I was not surprised to see a
cookbook.

Browsing is intentional not passive. No algorithm can replicate my experience
of doing it. An algorithm can only present choices which facilitate it. Amazon
already does that to some degree.

------
japhyr
Is this a random walk through the store? Might be more engaging if it was
weighted towards highly recommended books.

As it is, it seems to be a walk through the long tail of amazon's catalog.
Interesting for a moment, but nothing I'm likely to read.

~~~
feintruled
Agreed it needs to be weighted - out of the ten or so books I browsed I got 3
self-published erotic novels with stock photo covers.

------
Samuel_Michon
Not sure whether epi0Bauqu is going to appreciate it, but I love the name.

